# PICC line cleaning/dressing change



## YesicaRuedas (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello All,

What would be the most appropriate CPT code for PICC line cleaning and dressing change? That was the only service performed.

Thanks,
Yesica


----------



## TMBOYD (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you would only be able to charge a nurse visit E/M.  I will do some more checking and let you know if I found a charge that is more appropriate.


----------



## YesicaRuedas (Oct 2, 2012)

Have you found any answers in regards to this?

Thanks!


----------

